# IMPORTANT: Aussie Stock Forums about to change!



## Joe Blow (10 August 2004)

To my members,

Aussie Stock Forums is about to undergo a major change. It is something I have been thinking about for a while but have only recently decided to go ahead with it.

The forum software I am using, Yabb, is just not up to scratch. It is causing me problems and I have decided to upgrade to professional forum software.

As the old saying goes, you get what you pay for. Well, Yabb is free... and down the road there may be problems because of that. Perhaps even security issues.

Aussie Stock Forums is a long term project for me. It's not going to be here one day and gone the next. I want to be here years from now. This task, changing to vBulletin software, is going to be my most important long term change.

But don't worry, nothing else is changing. The heart and soul of a board is it's posters. And that's not changing. So I hope you guys will bear with me during this transition.

This new software is much better!   ;D

All usernames and paswords will remain the same!

Cheers!

Joe

PS - If you have any queries or questons, please ask.


----------



## Joe Blow (10 August 2004)

*Re: IMPORTANT: Aussie Stock Forums about to change*

And yes, all the old posts WILL be transferred to the new software.

There will be no dramatic changes like that last major design change!


----------



## positivecashflow (11 August 2004)

*Re: IMPORTANT: Aussie Stock Forums about to change*

Hey Joe,

I am really impressed with your commitment.  I am sure all the others are as well... Keep up the good work mate... We are with you all the way..

Cheers,

J.


----------



## still_in_school (11 August 2004)

*Re: IMPORTANT: Aussie Stock Forums about to change*

Hi Joe,

you have the support of many... love the forum, and look forward, to your new surprises...  

Cheers,
sis


----------



## GreatPig (11 August 2004)

*Re: IMPORTANT: Aussie Stock Forums about to change*

Joe,

vBulletin is what they use on the Somersoft property forums. Seems pretty good (at least from a user's point of view).

Sim over there would be something of an expert on it I'd think.

GP


----------



## Joe Blow (11 August 2004)

*Re: IMPORTANT: Aussie Stock Forums about to change*

Thanks for all your support and kind words, guys!

I am hoping the transition with happen tonight so the site may be offline for an hour or two later.

By the way, everyone will have to change their bookmarks to https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/

You can preview the new software there in the meantime, but please don't register as a member. The whole member database will be copied over there tonight.  

Cheers!


----------



## stefan (11 August 2004)

*Re: IMPORTANT: Aussie Stock Forums about to change*

Joe,

Sounds good. Just make sure you keep the colours nice and easy  ;D

Thanks for your work. I don't agree with your idea that something free may have more security problems than something that costs money, but we better leave that there without any further discussion. You decide what you want to run and that's it. So go for it! I'm looking forward to some more interesting discussion here.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Joe Blow (12 August 2004)

*Re: IMPORTANT: Aussie Stock Forums about to change*

This process has ended up being a little more complicated than I had imagined and will definitely take longer than I thought.

Will keep you all updated!


----------



## Jett_Star (12 August 2004)

*Re: IMPORTANT: Aussie Stock Forums about to change*

You seem to like change... thats good, me to!


----------



## JetDollars (12 August 2004)

*Re: IMPORTANT: Aussie Stock Forums about to change*

Joe,

I really like the new look mate. You have done a good job and thank you for providing us this forum for a great discussion with very nice people here.


----------



## RichKid (16 August 2004)

*Re: IMPORTANT: Aussie Stock Forums about to change*

Any change for the better is fine with- keep up the great job Joe! ;D

RichKid


----------



## Joe Blow (16 August 2004)

*Re: IMPORTANT: Aussie Stock Forums about to change*

Thanks for your kind words JD and RichKid!

It looks like this software conversion isn't going to plan so it is going to have to postponed for a while.

Will keep you all updated!


----------



## Joe Blow (24 August 2004)

*Re: IMPORTANT: Aussie Stock Forums about to change*

Sorry everyone if it appears I've been absent recently.

I've been working feverishly behind the scenes to try and get this forum software transition happening.

Hopefully it should happen sometime this week.

Stay tuned!


----------



## WaySolid (24 August 2004)

*Nice look*

I think this is the best bulletin software I have used, so well done 

WaySolid


----------

